# Uber without Surge is....pointless



## Finnskywalker (Jun 2, 2016)

Until this recent change with the Surge, weekly net earnings from surges averaged 30% of total net earnings. Since the dynamic price change net surge earnings have not been more than 8%. Think it's time to ditch this gig soon if nothing improves over next couple of weeks.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Hint: It won't improve. The only place this is heading is the bottom.

Take advantage of the incentives, suck like a leech. Then disappear.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Finnskywalker said:


> Until this recent change with the Surge, weekly net earnings from surges averaged 30% of total net earnings. Since the dynamic price change net surge earnings have not been more than 8%. Think it's time to ditch this gig soon if nothing improves over next couple of weeks.


or pancakes without syrup, or putting ketchup on a hotdog!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> The only place this is heading is the bottom.


 It can get worse? lol


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Good point lol. This is the bottom.

But knowing U/L, they will push their limits further. Surprise summer cuts to boost your earnings? Paying drivers in candy during October in honor of Halloween?

Who knows what their whacky marketing people will conjure up next?!


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> It can get worse? lol


Remember they were paying pennies to Detroit drivers and people were still out there driving?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Finnskywalker said:


> Until this recent change with the Surge, weekly net earnings from surges averaged 30% of total net earnings. Since the dynamic price change net surge earnings have not been more than 8%. Think it's time to ditch this gig soon if nothing improves over next couple of weeks.


obviously this only matters in places where you can't get the gold/platinum statuses


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I love everyone who is addicted to surge. Surge is pretty much zero I'm my market, I don't even think about it anymore. I got a whopping $1.60 in surge last week. Everyone out there *****ing don't even know how good you have it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Almost hit the surge jackpot yesterday. 8.5X surge from a concert in a Detroit suburb. Too bad it was a short trip. 8.5x might be my record for a surge.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Heard someone compare it to myspace, that may be an apt comparison.

Uber lowers fares 
lower life pax start using app
Quality drivers quit
Drivers that will work for pennies keep driving.
Cars are neglected, maintenance ie. brakes tires ignored.
uber allows older dented cars.
crime and accidents become frequent.
Uber sales it's platform to nationwide cab companies

New updated trade dress, lighted uber sign on roof and door stickers.

THE END


----------



## Joseph5050 (Jun 18, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I love everyone who is addicted to surge. Surge is pretty much zero I'm my market, I don't even think about it anymore. I got a whopping $1.60 in surge last week. Everyone out there *****ing don't even know how good you have it.


You gotta cheat the system to get more surge. LOL. I use GPS spoofing and increased my surge by 2x. It's a doggy eat doggy world out there.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Only way to make any money is by working surge and promotions, I'm lucky I have a day job and only do 4hrs a day on the weekend


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

uberist said:


> Heard someone compare it to myspace, that may be an apt comparison.
> 
> Uber lowers fares
> lower life pax start using app
> ...


You may be kidding but this is more likely going to be reality than some people might want to believe.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Hint: It won't improve. The only place this is heading is the bottom.
> 
> Take advantage of the incentives, suck like a leech. Then disappear.


Damn it not at the bottom now


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I know in this market tips are more important than surge if your going to make any kind of money. But Uber won't consider including the tips in app so driving for lyft is he only real answer here and many are doing just that and making decent money.


----------

